# Bread Making Video



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

In this one-of-a-kind videotape, award-winning Master Baker Jack Marshall, teaches you the traditional 12 steps of bread baking. He demonstrates "four" classic mixing methods; the straight dough method, sponge method, old-dough method and traditional sourdough method.

Your mouth will water as Chef Marshall creates "five" beautifully and delicious breads; the French baguette, French "epi" loaves, whitepan bread, challah and San Francisco sourdough bread. See picture below!

The videotape also demonstrates weights and measures, use of bakery equipment, bread qualities, recipes, tips, graphics and stunning photography.

Also included is an informational guidebook. This booklet guides you through the videotape, answers questions and fully describes all bread recipes shown!

Bread Baking Essentials, is a definite must for the serious home baker, culinary student, as well as the professional.

1 hour 55 minutes of professional instruction.

From: 
pastrychef.com

[ August 21, 2001: Message edited by: Iza ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thanks Sisi.

It's the next best thing to hands-on classes, so it seems!


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

I got the video about a year ago and it is great for learning the basic bread skills. It has helped a lot, and I still watch it every couple of months. Chef Jack is very clear and uses simple terminology, the recipes aren't bad either. I really like his website too.


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

i must say that the CIA has a lot of great bread videos. if u are interested, call 1 800 culinary.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Yeah, issac, I just order the bread baking series with Prof. Raymond Calvel. Can't wait to get them!


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

i just watched them last week. they are pretty good. there is another video made by chef richard copedge, its is aso great. i hope you enjoy them


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Angrychef: M. Calvel's name appears a few times in ARTISAN BAKING ACROSS AMERICA. I may checkout his videos.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Yeah, that book is also on my wishlist and I think I will be getting it soon. Crust & Crumb also mentioned his name a lot.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

I just watched one of the videos and it is great! Looking forward to the other 2 videos this weekend.
I finally got Artisan Baking Across America(present from my boss for doing such a good job on his daughter's bday cake)and am so excited about this book. Really good stuff.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Raymond Calvel just had a book published called the Taste of Bread, which someone from school recommended to me. But I want someone else to spend the 70 bucks and tell me what's it all about. Then maybe I'll nibble.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hoho TBH,

I don't know if you're plain bad or very wise!


----------

